# Remmington L9mm1B ammo from Walmart



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody have any information on these Remmington 9mm hollowpoints. I bought a box of 50 at Walmart for 20 bucks. Would like to know how they stack up against the name brands Corbon etc. Thanks


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

They seem to expand in wetpack but run 40-50fps slower than WWB 115jhp and it shows better expansion. About the same penetration. Rem. will feed in about any auto including a friends WWII vintage BHP that won't feed any other jhp.


----------

